

White Space Devices are Coming - sgman
http://www.edn.com/article/CA6616280.html?nid=3357&rid=178640610

======
tvchurch
We don't even have to mandate what it's used for. Just open it up. People will
come up with good uses for it. And by people I mean hackers and Google.

